# Top 10 DSL-Anbieter: Vodafone und Arcor mit Tarifen ab 21 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Top 10 DSL-Anbieter: Vodafone und Arcor mit Tarifen ab 21 Euro gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Top 10 DSL-Anbieter: Vodafone und Arcor mit Tarifen ab 21 Euro


----------



## Corsair-HST (12. Mai 2009)

Der Preis ist nicht alles, man sollte mal den Kundenservice mit einbeziehen, dann würde die Liste etwas anders aussehen


----------



## Nuklon (12. Mai 2009)

Nunja jeder hat anderen Kundenservice erlebt und mancher scheint echt von der Tagesform abhängig zu sein. 

Mit den 17.000 verschiedenen Rabatt und Geschenkgutscheinen haben sie es ja geschafft, dass keiner mehr durchsieht, wer wo im Endeffekt günstiger ist.


----------



## Gamiac (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin bei Unity Media ist hier zwar gar nicht aufgeführt aber die haben wenigstens auch das was draufsteht drinne wenn ich es nachmesse . 20000 downstream , 1100 upstream , 2900 connects und 11 ping . hab nen kumpel bei alice mit ner 16000 er leitung der kommt grade mal auf 8000 downstream wenn er es nachmisst . Aber ich habe auch schon leute gehört die mit unity nicht zufrieden sind . Ist wohl irgendwie glücksache .


----------



## seeker (12. Mai 2009)

Mein Bruder ist auch bei Unity Media und ganz zufrieden ... von dem blöden Haufen bei Alice kann ich nur abraten, weil andauernd Leitungs- und Serverausfälle bei mir waren. Anrufen muss man dann bei einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline, die mir nicht weiterhelfen konnte. Hatte zwar Internet, aber leider sehr eingeschränkt. Wollte mein Geld von der Hotline wieder und habe 4 eMails, 1 Fax und 1 Einschreiben geschickt - interessiert die nicht, völlig unfähig die Leute.
Habe gekündigt und in 3 Wochen endlich Arcor mit 0800-Hotline  und einer wesentlich standfesteren Leitung als der olle Gammeldraht von Alice. Meine Freunde spielen jedenfalls ohne Ausfäle mit hervorragenden Pings bei Arcor.
Aber wie immer: schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen, aber bei Alice war echt der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit


----------



## Seebaer (12. Mai 2009)

Freitag 15 Uhr: Telefon tot, Internet tot. Im Telefonladen Störung gemeldet. 
Samstag 10 Uhr: Telekomtechniker steht vor der Tür. 10 Minuten später: Alles funktioniert wieder.
Bekomme ich so etwas auch von den Billiganbietern????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

Also irgendwo versteckt sich hinter dem Link zu Arcor nur das uralte (aber für Bestandskunden noch immer nicht verfügbare :finger2 30€ Angebot...


----------



## treichi (12. Mai 2009)

seeker schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist auch bei Unity Media und ganz zufrieden ... von dem blöden Haufen bei Alice kann ich nur abraten, weil andauernd Leitungs- und Serverausfälle bei mir waren. Anrufen muss man dann bei einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline, die mir nicht weiterhelfen konnte. Hatte zwar Internet, aber leider sehr eingeschränkt. Wollte mein Geld von der Hotline wieder und habe 4 eMails, 1 Fax und 1 Einschreiben geschickt - interessiert die nicht, völlig unfähig die Leute.
> Habe gekündigt und in 3 Wochen endlich Arcor mit 0800-Hotline  und einer wesentlich standfesteren Leitung als der olle Gammeldraht von Alice. Meine Freunde spielen jedenfalls ohne Ausfäle mit hervorragenden Pings bei Arcor.
> Aber wie immer: schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen, aber bei Alice war echt der Gipfel der Unverschämtheit



Ich weiß nicht, wo du deinen Anschluss hast, aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei Alice mit meiner 16.000+ Leitung (18077 Kbit/s laut Fritzbox) oder der Hotline, auch wenn sie kostet 
(Tipp: zum Alice Stand im MediaMarkt oder Saturn gehen). 
Wichtig ist für mich, man kann bei Alice monatlich kündigen , dass mach kaum ein anderer!
Mal eine Frage, du hattes noch keinen Anschluss bei 1&1, Freenet oder Telecolumbus, oder?? Wenn du mit einem von denen zu tun hattest, reden wir noch mal über den Support bei Alice!

Noch ein Hinweis, der "Gammeldraht" zu dir in die Wohnung bzw. Haus, ist eigentum der Dt. Telekom AG! 
Wenn ein schlechtes Kabel verlegt ist, hilft dir auch kein Anbieter wechsel, außer zur Dt. Telekom AG und dann auch nur mit ganz viel Vitamin B


----------



## treichi (12. Mai 2009)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Freitag 15 Uhr: Telefon tot, Internet tot. Im Telefonladen Störung gemeldet.
> Samstag 10 Uhr: Telekomtechniker steht vor der Tür. 10 Minuten später: Alles funktioniert wieder.
> Bekomme ich so etwas auch von den Billiganbietern????



Wenn du gewillt bist, den doppelen bis dreifachen Preis zuzahlen mag du recht haben. Ich will und kann mir keinen 16000 DSL-Anschluss für 50€ (+5€ ISDN) leisten! Ich bin nur ein armer Azubi, der nicht im Hotel Mama wohnt.

Nur am so am Rande die Entstörung vom MAMA's  Telefonanschluss (Dt. Telelkom AG) hat im November, 2 Wochen gedauert!!


----------



## cyco99 (12. Mai 2009)

Laut Telekom war bei meinem Anschluss aus technischen Gründen nicht mehr als DSL 3000 möglich.
Jetzt bin ich zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt, zahle weniger und DSL 30000 funktioniert damit wunderbar. Von der Bestellung bis zum Surfen hat es bei Kabel Deutschland gerade einmal 6 Tage gedauert - da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## larrywayn (12. Mai 2009)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Laut Telekom war bei meinem Anschluss aus technischen Gründen nicht mehr als DSL 3000 möglich.
> Jetzt bin ich zu Kabel Deutschland gewechselt, zahle weniger und DSL 30000 funktioniert damit wunderbar. Von der Bestellung bis zum Surfen hat es bei Kabel Deutschland gerade einmal 6 Tage gedauert - da kann man nicht meckern!


 kabel Deutschland hab ich auch, alles Einwandfrei hab irgendwas um die 11000/400 für 20 euro oder so, kann man nicht meckern xD

Wobei so ein Telekom zugang praktisch ist, wenn man unterwegs ist, damit man auch in hotspots reinkommt. oder gleich ein o2/d2 dongel auch wenns nicht das schnellste ist xD


----------



## Peace2k (12. Mai 2009)

Ich stimme einigen Leuten zu das KabelDeutschland das beste P/L Verhältnis hat was den Speed angeht.

*Ihr hättet aber noch dazu schreiben sollen das es bei O2 auch eine Handy Flat gibt. Das heißt alle Gespräche ins O2 Netzt sind auch kostenlos. Das bietet keiner der Anbieter. Wenn dann nur als zusatz Packs.*


----------



## Maschine311 (12. Mai 2009)

War schon bei einigen von diesen Top Angeboten, bin aber nun seit 5 Jahren bei Versatel und habe seit dem nie wieder Theater gehabt.
Würde auch kabel Deut. nehmen, leider bei mir nicht verfügbar.

Negativ kann ich nur sagen, das Freenet das allerletzte ist. Liege mit denen seit 2 J. im Krieg, obwohl ich rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite bin, aber die lassen nicht locker. 16000 versprochen sogar schriftlich, 2000 DSL geliefert und lassen einen nicht mehr aus dem Vertrag. 

Laßt euch nicht locken mit dubiosen angeboten, laut §314 BGB hat man ein Sonderkündigungsrecht, bei Schlechtleistung des Vertrages, d.h. die müssen mind. 60% der zugesagten Leistung erbringen, sonst kann man ohne Kündigungsfrist sofort Kündigen, auch mitten im Vertrag!


----------



## seeker (12. Mai 2009)

treichi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo du deinen Anschluss hast, aber ich hatte noch nie Probleme bei Alice mit meiner 16.000+ Leitung (18077 Kbit/s laut Fritzbox) oder der Hotline, auch wenn sie kostet
> (Tipp: zum Alice Stand im MediaMarkt oder Saturn gehen).
> Wichtig ist für mich, man kann bei Alice monatlich kündigen , dass mach kaum ein anderer!
> Mal eine Frage, du hattes noch keinen Anschluss bei 1&1, Freenet oder Telecolumbus, oder?? Wenn du mit einem von denen zu tun hattest, reden wir noch mal über den Support bei Alice!
> ...



Ich sagte ja: schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen. Dass man monatlich bei Alice kündigen kann ist auch gut so  bei dem scheiss Verein hab ichs nicht lange ausgehalten.
Bin in 3 Wochen bei Arcor und die schicken einen Techniker, der kappt mich von der Telekom-Leitung ... bin in Wuppertal wohnhaft, da hat Arcor eigene Leitungen (zum Glück).
Und wenn du das Verhalten von Alice als "ok" empfindest bist du wohl ein Mensch, mit dem man viel machen kann bevor er sich verarscht fühlt gell? ... und wie gesagt: schlechte Erfahrungen kann man überall machen.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich nutze das Komplett-Paket von Vodafone und zahle monatlich 19,99 für DSL 6000, wo nur 3500 aus der Leitung kommen. Tja, ländliche Gegend halt.


----------



## Martin09 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich ehrlich warum die Telekom da nicht auftaucht? 
Bei den ganzen Billig- Anbietern bekommt man noch nichtmal nen gescheiten Festnetz Anschluss und muss mit VoIP vorlieb nehmen. Und wenn dann mal was dran ist an der Leitung dauerts ewig bis einem geholfen wird weil sämtliche Leitungen sowieso der Telekom gehören. 
Vom Preis her bekommt man da mittlerweile auch ne Doppelflat für 35€. Da mein Internetanschluss extrem langsam ist (DSL lite) gibts sogar noch 10€ monatlichen Rabatt auf den Vertrag.
Meiner Meinung nach müssten die ganz weit oben stehen, denn Service ist wichtger als 5€ günstiger!


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Der Service von Vodafone ist der Hammer bisher, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf Martin^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

Martin09 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ehrlich warum die Telekom da nicht auftaucht?
> Bei den ganzen Billig- Anbietern bekommt man noch nichtmal nen gescheiten Festnetz Anschluss und muss mit VoIP vorlieb nehmen. Und wenn dann mal was dran ist an der Leitung dauerts ewig bis einem geholfen wird weil sämtliche Leitungen sowieso der Telekom gehören.
> Vom Preis her bekommt man da mittlerweile auch ne Doppelflat für 35€. Da mein Internetanschluss extrem langsam ist (DSL lite) gibts sogar noch 10€ monatlichen Rabatt auf den Vertrag.
> Meiner Meinung nach müssten die ganz weit oben stehen, denn Service ist wichtger als 5€ günstiger!



Also ich krieg von meinem Anbieter auch ne ISDN-Flat dazu, Service hab ich, abgesehen von der Freischaltung, bislang nicht nötig gehabt und obwohl ich nicht die tollen Neukundenpreise kriege () bin ich bei 31€. (ohne 10€ Rückzahlung, dafür aber mit vollem 6000er DSL)


----------

